# Can I use a wireless mouse receiver with a wireless keyboard?



## jakvett

I have an HP Wireless Comfort Mouse and an HP Wireless Elite Keyboard. They each use a different wireless receiver, which is inconvenient. The mouse uses the tiny little receiver that barely sticks out past the port, but the keyboard uses the normal flash drive sized receiver. Is there a way to:

a) combine both the mouse and the keyboard onto the same receiver instead of using 2?

b) change which receiver the keyboard links to (e.g. have the keyboard link to the tiny receiver)

I have another mouse that is bluetooth, so the b) could still work. I'm trying to gain that extra USB port, and also get rid of the bulky receiver on my laptop. Thanks.


----------



## tremmor

different frequency's. You buy a set together. mouse and keyboard for compatiblity.


----------



## jakvett

How can I change the frequency of the receiver/keyboard? Is there any software that can do this?


----------



## tremmor

No.......its hardware and design. its electronics and smt technology.
Its not software. its related to manufacture design. each are different.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Even if you match the frequency, the way the devices communicate is going to be different, so it most likely won't work. The only way I can think of combining the two is to buy them as a set that only uses one receiver for both devices, but I haven't seen too many in my lifetime...


----------

